# Logisystems Poll



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a LogiSystems 750 amp controller and I am satisified because it has worked now for 7 months. It will jerk slightly from a dead stop unless one is very careful with the accelerator. All in all, it does the job so I am satisfied with it.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the lack of response to your questions has to do with the level of disgust from those of us who have tried the newer version of their controller. Do a forum *Search* to see why. As for the jerkiness issue, that is the least of your problems. Mine was smooth... all during the 6 miles of its short, short life.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

yes I am in the same boat Mine blew up after half a mile. Now I have their new new version ha ha no explosions, but very jerky from a dead stop. I have called places that use them for pro conversions, and have gotten mixed resopnses. Some say they are a little jerky, some say very, some say they are great. I wanted to ask some people who dont have money invested in their response, i.e. the forum guys.

On top of that, ryan at ev source refuses to take the controller back, despite the fact that it is so bad that its completely unsuable! It jerks so hard it is going to break the drivetrain. Feels like gettting hit by a bus.

Jim from logisystems however is great, and says he will open it up and tame it down for me, and ship it right back.

So I was just wondering how many people are having a good exerience with these controllers?


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I just sent mine back to logisystems for an upgrade 
1000 amp 156 v , never used it yet 
i bought around july-sept 08 my project is stalled while i wait for plates so 
I figure avoid some frustration that i've read about and talked to people first hand about , logisystems agreed and they will convert the 1 yr warranty to 18 month and replace / upgrade parts in the unit.


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Logisystems controller really was a pain. It worked for 125 miles and stopped. I sent it back to logisystems. 1 1/2 months later it came back. I installed it, vehicle moved 4 inches and quit again. I was pissed!!! I asked for a refund. Carlo at Electric Vehicle Supply gave me a prompt refund. A very good guy to do business with. Any way I purchased a Curtis 1231 controller and couldn't be happier. Over 600 miles and NO problems 

Ed


----------



## mikesarge (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. not encouraging to hear. i recently bought my logisystems controller and have yet to use it. it's build date is pretty recent, February if my memory serves correct, so hopefully i the issues are ironed out of this one. i'll be sure to update you with what i notice when go-time hits.


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

mikesarge said:


> wow. not encouraging to hear. i recently bought my logisystems controller and have yet to use it. it's build date is pretty recent, February if my memory serves correct, so hopefully i the issues are ironed out of this one. i'll be sure to update you with what i notice when go-time hits.


I had the same problem as Gasless. I blew up two Logisystems controllers. I was going to install a Curtis, in fact purchased one, but I really wanted 156 volts for my car. I kept in close touch with Jim at LogiSystems and they finally fixed their nagging problem in (I think) January. The last one I got from them has worked very well, although I only have about 10 miles on it so far. I have yet to hear of any of the repaired units failing after this last design change.
~Bruce


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I couldn't be happier with mine finally after 2 blow ups , stranded in an intersection while I pushed and people honked , but ya know what jim is very genuine and fixed the problems and I just bought another one from them. A company that is willing to admit fault, fix the issues and move forward means alot to me,, now if the problem continued more and more I would eventually give up. I really like it. As for the jerkyness I resolved it 100% going forward and almost done with the fix for reverse. a new gear run dual pot pot box, I will have the other reverse pot tomorrow and will post how it works after it gets installed.

Brian


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

neanderthal said:


> Ok guys I have been wondering about this, so I figured I'd ask you guys.
> 
> Who has a logisystems controller and is satisfied and why?
> Woh had/had one and is dissatisfied and why?
> ...


 
I finally sent my 750 amp Logisystems controller in for their upgrade after 7 months of use. Got it back and installed it. It is now much smoother on start ups and for some reason the car now draws less amps underway. I have no explanation for this phenomena. I was a satisfied LogiSystems user before the upgrade and now am even more so.


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> On top of that, ryan at ev source refuses to take the controller back, despite the fact that it is so bad that its completely unsuable! It jerks so hard it is going to break the drivetrain. Feels like gettting hit by a bus.
> 
> Jim from logisystems however is great, and says he will open it up and tame it down for me, and ship it right back.


I just stumbled on this post, and wish I could just ignore it. I recall our conversation - I seem to remember you had direct drive? EV Source policy states that once electronics are connected, they can't be returned. Quality issues related to operability are always taken up with the manufacturer. Imagine buying a new Jeep for hill climbing (something special purpose, not the ordinary road driving the dealership usually sells for), and finding it tipped over backwards on any major incline. Who would you approach with the problem? The manufacturer, not the dealership. At least that's the way I see it, correct me if I'm wrong.

Hopefully, Jim was able to help out - could you share how things went, if he was able to "tone it down" any?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

> and finding it tipped over backwards on any major incline.


Well there is the problem. It is neither a manufacturer or dealer problem. You failed to specify how steep of hills you were going to climb. Can't blame anyone else. It is special purpose and therefore an AS IS situation. You went beyond the limits built into the hill climber but assumed it would take what you were going to dish out. With that aside, if the problem is with the controller and the controller was properly connected according to the manufacturer and run with in the confines of the controller and it blew then the dealer under warranty has the obligation to accept the controller back so they can return it to the manufacturer for repair then have it returned to you. One person on this thread stated they did not try theirs yet and since it was a Feb build and they are worried that it may be one of the non fixed units I'd contact the manufacturer directly to confirm. But if you hang on that controller too long the warranty may run out and after that it is anyones game. Usually you pay for any fixes or upgrades. Unless they happen to be real nice and help you. Like Kelly Controller did for me. 

From what I am hearing Logisystems is now a pretty darn nice controller. Sure, some may blow but hey, it is a piece of electronic equipment and they can blow. If you wire up a custom circuit then all bets are off and one last thing to suggest, be sure you have one hell of a good heat sink on the controller. You need to suck that heat away from the components. Just one hot spot can screw up the whole thing. 

Pete : )


----------



## JimDanielson (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like I won't be buying anything from evsource.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryan, I don't meant to say anything negative about you or your company.

sorry if it seems like that is what I was trying to do.

You still dont remember the problems I had with the controller. You just kept quoting me your policy and saying that my problem had to do with my particular setup. It seems like you didnt even read the many descriptions of my problem in the many e-mails I sent you about it. IT WAS NOT A DIRECT DRIVE PROBLEM.

It was a disater. I did not work in a direct drive setup OR with a clutch. It did not work at all. I did not use it differently than it was meant to be used, it was completely unusable under ANY circumstances. When I sent it to logisystems, Jim confirmed it. It his words it was "Violent" and "Unusable". 

I am not the kind of person that wants to badmouth a company. Before I posted anything negative about evsource, I waited weeks for you to respond to my problem. We communicated about it for some time, and then you dropped off the face of the earth and didn't help me with the controller situation anymore. I waited and waited, and then decided to post that I had a prob with the controller, and with returning it. The post wasn't meant to hust you or evsource. For that I am sorry.

But the fact is, this is the first time i have heard from you in 5 months, and its only because you found a public post with your name in it and something negative. And you describe my problem as if I screwed it up by using it incorrectly and then blamed you. 

I am not writing this to badmouth anyone, just to clarify. I spent about $4,000 at evsource, and I feel pretty upset that after I complained about the controller and asked for a refund, evsource stopped communicating with me. 

On the upside, everything else from evsource was high quality, it arrived quickly, etc. I'm not trying to keep people from working with evsource, and I'm not trying to badmouth ryan.

And about the logisystmes controller.

After several trips to logisystems and back, it is working very very well. I really like it. It is still a little jerky from a standstill, but I talked with logisystems and the have a recent uprade, as of 2 weeks ago, that is supposed to fix the jerkiness entirely. It involves buying one of their special potboxes and them opening the controller to replace a resistor. I will send it in soon and am hopeful.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

While I can not speak for your dealer, but the dealer that LogiSystems suggested I use (who shall remain nameless because I did finally receive a refund) treated me in a similar manner as did the manufacturer… They both tried to hide under a rock when the product proved unsatisfactory, to say the least. I am glad they have corrected the problem, but alas, the public’s negative perception and mine still exists.

The name went on before the quality was put in - (modified Zenith TV commercial)


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Why are you guys apologizing for a bad experience you had with any dealer?  You are only letting them get away with it and hurt the next customer.

Evsource, I don't care what policy you are hiding behind, as a dealer, you are responsible for customer's satisfaction, no one twisted you hand to become a distributor of a poorly constructed product, and you do not deserve to be in business if you treat your customer as such.

As for Logisystems, its cool that Jim is helping everyone and the product is improving, but they should have been open and honest about their "public beta testing" up front. As a "beta tester" you should not pay retail price and you should no pay any return shipping costs. If company wants people to beta test their product, that is awesome, if its known up front, and customer knows what he is getting into. I would sign up in a jiffy for a chance to test a new product, if I was getting a fair deal on it. But someone who just wants to drive their EV and possibly have someone else drive it too, should not be subjected to such risks.

I would have bought Logisystems controller myself if I hadn't read some of the posts here of major failures and repeated issues, so I am grateful to those who shared their experience, that saved me potential frustration and expenses.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I see netgain is selling controllers now , logisystems


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

dimitri said:


> why are you guys apologizing for a bad experience you had with any dealer?  You are only letting them get away with it and hurt the next customer.
> 
> Evsource, i don't care what policy you are hiding behind, as a dealer, you are responsible for customer's satisfaction, no one twisted you hand to become a distributor of a poorly constructed product, and you do not deserve to be in business if you treat your customer as such.
> 
> ...


+1

.
.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> I see netgain is selling controllers now , logisystems


"warpcore"


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all,
NetGain Motors has collaborated with logisystems in making the WarpCore controller, a modified logisystems that is made to adress the jerkiness issue with a modified ramp adjustment and a "geared" throttle control, included with the controller. I have these available with pictures at my site, www.EV-propulsion.com . NetGain is also coming out with a high end controller similiar to the non-available Zilla controller, in the next few weeks (*not* made by LS). Will keep you all posted
Mike


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Hi all,
> NetGain Motors has collaborated with logisystems in making the WarpCore controller, a modified logisystems that is made to adress the jerkiness issue with a modified ramp adjustment and a "geared" throttle control, included with the controller. I have these available with pictures at my site, www.EV-propulsion.com . NetGain is also coming out with a high end controller similiar to the non-available Zilla controller, in the next few weeks (*not* made by LS). Will keep you all posted
> Mike


Do you know any preliminary specs of this new High-end controller?

Est. Cost
Max Voltage
Max Amperage
Series Parallel switching
Regen
Cooling method (water/air)


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

I believe it will be watercooled, and able to be paralled with another controller for multiple motors, 1400 amp to start and then up from there............


----------



## caramelzappa (Mar 5, 2009)

So the Warpcore controllers come with a pot box? How does the included potbox differ from the one made by Curtis? I don't see any pictures of it on your site, just the pictures of the warpcore controllers.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> ...and able to be paralled with another controller for multiple motors...


One controller per motor or more than one controller per motor?

Yes, of course I'm curious of what the competitors are up to.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry, not too much information yet, I haven't received a potbox (that comes with warpcore)yet to examine it, when I do get more info the site will be updated........
But if not using the warpcore I do have a nice linear potbox 0-5k ohms with NO/NC switches at both ends that I think is better than the curtis type with a nice swivel ball end on the shaft....
as far as paralleling them, we'll have to wait until they are unveiled (soon)


----------



## Peter S (Mar 5, 2009)

I replaced my hopeless crappy Kelly 144v400a with Logi 750a , and I´m very happy. My starts from deadstop are very smooth and topspeed increased from 45km/h mad to 120km/h with good acceration and I start i 3 gear !

/Peter 

www.automek.com/elbil


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Peter S said:


> I replaced my hopeless crappy Kelly 144v400a with Logi 750a , and I´m very happy. My starts from deadstop are very smooth and topspeed increased from 45km/h mad to 120km/h with good acceration and I start i 3 gear !


Nice to hear that the replaced controller solved the problem for you guys! It would be rather sad if your shiny Polo would've been crippled to pathetically 45 km/h after all that impressive work.

Oh, and welcome to this forum as well. Yep, same Qer.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a 156v/1000a logi in my first conversion over a year ago. It failed after a month or so, got a very prompt response and a new unit in my hands a week or two later. Ran that one very hard until I sold the car with no issues, haven't heard any complaints since.

The "jerkiness" was present in first gear and especially reverse, which I believe isn't the fault of the controller so much as a drivetrain with instant torque in a very high gear reduction. From the factory the throttle ramp was more or less instantaneous, but also exactly what I asked for. In 2nd or 3rd it wasn't noticible even a sloppy foot.

When I first got everything put together I was too impatient to wait until the throttle was built to drive the car. Instead I wired up a 5k pot wrapped in tape and held it in one hand. With that precise control I could inch the car at .001 mph if I wanted, barely crawling. I remember it well because I instantly fell in love with the control electric gave versus the old engine. No slipping the clutch to pull into the garage slowly. It wasn't until I installed the foot throttle that it ever felt jumpy. In my mind that shows its not the controller's ability to perform at low speeds, but our throttle's ability to accurately be controlled by our mechanical linkage and imprecise feet.


----------



## Peter S (Mar 5, 2009)

Qer said:


> Nice to hear that the replaced controller solved the problem for you guys! It would be rather sad if your shiny Polo would've been crippled to pathetically 45 km/h after all that impressive work.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to this forum as well. Yep, same Qer.


Thanks ! Our next problem is the reverscontactor ,its getting really hot....

/Peter


----------



## evsource (Mar 23, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Do you know any preliminary specs of this new High-end controller?
> 
> Est. Cost
> Max Voltage
> ...


Starting price: $2000 (160V, 1000A unit), up from there to 360V/1400A.
Max amperage: 1400A
Water cooled

The design allows for modular add-ons and upgrades, e.g. s/p switching, cruise control, speed monitoring (vehicle and motor(s)), GPS, battery monitoring and management, displays, etc. Also, paralleling of controllers for higher output capabilities.

The company producing, NetGain Controls Inc., will be releasing official information in the next month. Consider this a "leak"


----------

